# Parking brake cable, a guide



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Welcome to the fun endeavor of changing out your parking brake cables! GM part number is 13352979. 

Tools you'll need

1/4" ratchet
10mm socket
1/4" slotted screwdriver
Linesmans pliers
needle nose pliers
A marker or plier ends
Empty pickle jar
Shoe box full of change











First we need the rear in the air, what we have here is a three stack of 3x3s with a 2' 2x4 as the ramp... it works.

You may be wondering "need I take my wheels off?" And the answer is, the 1/4" ratchet and socket fit perfectly between the wheel and stopper bracket. But to adjust everything properly, yes. I would of loved to do that but the out side temp was a crisp -17c / 0F

To unclip the cable end from the clip insert the 1/4" slot screwdriver and twist to pop the cable end out. Second comes the bracket held on by three 10mm bolts.









(Insert screw driver between cable end and the bottom of the clip)



Once the bracket is off the trailing arm there's one hanger on the chassis before it pops into the cabin under the rug. Best method I've found is to use the linesmens pliers to twist the plastic insert out of the holder.









At this point once everything is free it's mostly interior work now.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Interior wise you're going to need to remove the center console ,and pop up the rear seat to pull back the carpet. The pull bar on the hand brake mechanism has little tines on it that are folded in to prevent the cable ends from coming un hooked, along with nylon holders. Once un hooked there are little holder tabs to secure the cable in the bottom of the floor pan. Once those are popped you can pull the cable out from under the carpet and feed it out throught the floor pan hole. I found pulling on the corner of the rug helped give me more acces to the cable route 










From there it's time for the jar , marker and that shoe box of change. Write on the jar "swear jar" and grab a hand full of quarters.










Time to reverse for the install. Feed the fresh cable through the floor pan hole and hook up from the rear starting with the stopper plate, and making a donation or two to the swear jar, hooking up the clip to the cable end. Best method is needle nose first to get it started and linesmens to finish clipping the cable end in. Feed the cable under the carpet and fish it into its holder, best is pulling on the inside corner for max room.

Now to the hand brake mechanism. The pull bar needs to be backed out to get the new cables on. Once the cables are in pull the hand brake back and release noting the play in the lines. Now pull the hand brake till that play is used up, take your marker and use it to wedge the pull bar as you release the hand brake, this will slip the threads up and give you a firm hand brake feel.

Reinstall the interior and your good to go.


----------

